

How much money do meetings cost? - ottjogi
https://blog.weekdone.com/how-big-is-the-economic-impact-of-unproductive-meetings/

======
matt_s
Seems like an adverticle for their own product.

That withstanding, it is a culture problem before it is a cost problem. Very
large companies have a culture of meetings for everything, down to pre-meeting
meetings and "talking about that offline" meetings. Dilbert cartoons bring
tears of sadness since they are so true.

Some people will meeting you to death just because they believe that nobody
will do any work unless there is a due date and status meeting. They don't
care that the weekly status meeting would've been done via email and save 10
people an hour of time.

How do you sell a product to middle-management or executives where the sales
pitch states that they are wasting 20-40% of their time? If they swallow that,
doesn't that imply that 20-40% of them could be cut?

The culture of meetings in large organizations isn't going away, it keeps a
lot of people employed. I'd write a longer comment about this since I hate
meetings myself, but ya know, gotta head off to a meeting.

